# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد فارغ التحصیل ریاضی

## Mammuot

همین

----------


## daniad

سلام برادر
 من تا جایی که میدونم جوابتو میدم 
بله میتونی بری دیپلم تجربی بگیری 
بعد هر درسی رو میخوای میتونی تطبیق بدی که نمره قبلیت منظور شه ولی هر کدومم بخوای میتونی از اول امتحان بدی ( ممکنه بری برا انجام اینکار بعد 4 تا آدم بی سواد که نشستن تو اداره بهت بگن فقط میشه درسا غیر مشترک رو امتحان بدی ولی خوب چرت میگن )
فرایند دیپلم مجدد اینه 
میری آموزش پرورش منطقه تون دیپلمتم میبری بعد میگی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بصورت آزاد بگیرم و اونها ام باید برات یه معرفی نامه بنویسن و درسایی که میخوای رو تطبیق بزنن برات ممکنه ازت یه مقدار (مثلا 10 تومن ) پولم بگیرن 
بعد معرفی نامه رو میبری یه مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام میکنی برا شهریور یا دی که فک کنم دیگه مهلت شهریور تموم شده 
البته برای ثبت نامشم برای هر واحد ازت یه مبلغی میگیرن مثلا اینجا به من گفتن هر واحد 17 ت  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی یکی از بچه ها بهش گفته بودن 3 ت 
ولی توصیه ی من 
اینه که با این نمره ها حتما همه درسا رو از اول بده و برای 20 مطلق بخون 
حتی به 18 ام فکر نکن اگه دنبال رتبه ی خوب هستی 
تاثیر معدل خیلی خیلی زیاده و حتی اگه کنکورم مشکل پیش اومد برات و نتونستی اونطور که خوندی کنکور بدی معدل خیلی میندازتت جلو 
بخصوص که سال های بعد تاثیرش زیاد تر میشه 
یه چیز دیگه ام اینکه با توجه به بی سوادی و بعضا عوضی بازی بعضی از این اداره ای ها این فرایندی که بهت گفتم ممکنه خیلی اعصابتو خورد کنه و چند روزی مجبور باشی دوندگی کنی 
ولی اگه قصد کنکور مجدد و رتبه و رشته ی خوب داری 
اصلا شک نکن که باید انجامش بدی

----------


## Mammuot

> سلام برادر
>  من تا جایی که میدونم جوابتو میدم 
> بله میتونی بری دیپلم تجربی بگیری 
> بعد هر درسی رو میخوای میتونی تطبیق بدی که نمره قبلیت منظور شه ولی هر کدومم بخوای میتونی از اول امتحان بدی ( ممکنه بری برا انجام اینکار بعد 4 تا آدم بی سواد که نشستن تو اداره بهت بگن فقط میشه درسا غیر مشترک رو امتحان بدی ولی خوب چرت میگن )
> فرایند دیپلم مجدد اینه 
> میری آموزش پرورش منطقه تون دیپلمتم میبری بعد میگی میخوام دیپلم تجربی بصورت آزاد بگیرم و اونها ام باید برات یه معرفی نامه بنویسن و درسایی که میخوای رو تطبیق بزنن برات ممکنه ازت یه مقدار (مثلا 10 تومن ) پولم بگیرن 
> بعد معرفی نامه رو میبری یه مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام میکنی برا شهریور یا دی که فک کنم دیگه مهلت شهریور تموم شده 
> البته برای ثبت نامشم برای هر واحد ازت یه مبلغی میگیرن مثلا اینجا به من گفتن هر واحد 17 ت 
> ولی یکی از بچه ها بهش گفته بودن 3 ت 
> ...


دوست عزیز راهنمایت عالی بود یه دنیا ممنون
یه دوتا سوال دیگه هم برام پیش اومد.
۱.تا کی برای ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسال ها وقت دارم (باید تو شهریور ثبت نام کنم برای دی یا بعد تابستونم میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟
۲.این که می گید برای هر واحد ۱۷ تومن(بیشتر یا کمتر) میگیرن منظور تون هر واحد درسیه که میخوام امتحان بدم؟

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوست عزیز راهنمایت عالی بود یه دنیا ممنون
> یه دوتا سوال دیگه هم برام پیش اومد.
> ۱.تا کی برای ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسال ها وقت دارم (باید تو شهریور ثبت نام کنم برای دی یا بعد تابستونم میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟
> ۲.این که می گید برای هر واحد ۱۷ تومن(بیشتر یا کمتر) میگیرن منظور تون هر واحد درسیه که میخوام امتحان بدم؟


ترم تابستون دیگه تموم شده.

برای امتحانات نهایی دی ماه ، ثبت نام مدارس بزرگسالان از *آبان* شروع میشه. پس تا *ابان* بکوب بخون برای کنکور.

شهریه هم متغیره یه جایی کم میگیرن یه جا زیاد. شما بین حداقل 50000 تومن تا حداکثر 150000 تومن در نظر داشته باش.

----------


## hossein1371

توضیحاتتون کاملا درست بود من خودم این کارو کردم پارسال و همه این مراحلو رفتم

----------


## daniad

> دوست عزیز راهنمایت عالی بود یه دنیا ممنون
> یه دوتا سوال دیگه هم برام پیش اومد.
> ۱.تا کی برای ثبت نام تو مدرسه بزرگسال ها وقت دارم (باید تو شهریور ثبت نام کنم برای دی یا بعد تابستونم میتونم ثبت نام کنم؟
> ۲.این که می گید برای هر واحد ۱۷ تومن(بیشتر یا کمتر) میگیرن منظور تون هر واحد درسیه که میخوام امتحان بدم؟


سلام 
راستش سوال اولو خودمم دقیق نمیدونم ولی ثبت نام شهریور ب احتمال زیاد تموم شده دیگه باید برا دی اقدام کنی 
یه شماره ای یکی از بچه ها  (@joozef ) بهم داد مربوط به همین سوالای دیپلم مجدد که کامل راهنماییت میکنن از تهران 
اگه میخوای زنگ بزن بپرس ازشون 
88827678
88305558
88825972
سوال دومم منظور هر واحد درسیه 
مثلا برای رشته ریاضی حسابان 4 واحد حساب میشه 
کل واحد هارو بخوای بگیری تجربی 20 و خورده ای واحد میشه

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

یه سوال مهم دوستان اگه مدرک پیش نداشته باشی میتونی بری دیپلم مجدد بگیری؟

----------


## khaan

> یه سوال مهم دوستان اگه مدرک پیش نداشته باشی میتونی بری دیپلم مجدد بگیری؟


بله. یکی از بچه های همین فروم این کارو کرد.

----------


## Mammuot

> ترم تابستون دیگه تموم شده.
> 
> برای امتحانات نهایی دی ماه ، ثبت نام مدارس بزرگسالان از *آبان* شروع میشه. پس تا *ابان* بکوب بخون برای کنکور.
> 
> شهریه هم متغیره یه جایی کم میگیرن یه جا زیاد. شما بین حداقل 50000 تومن تا حداکثر 150000 تومن در نظر داشته باش.


یعنی تا آبان ماه برای ثبت نام هیچ کاری نکنم دیگه.(این جوری فهمیدم)
ممنون

----------


## Mammuot

> توضیحاتتون کاملا درست بود من خودم این کارو کردم پارسال و همه این مراحلو رفتم


تاثیری هم داشت تو کنکورتون

----------


## Mammuot

> سلام 
> راستش سوال اولو خودمم دقیق نمیدونم ولی ثبت نام شهریور ب احتمال زیاد تموم شده دیگه باید برا دی اقدام کنی 
> یه شماره ای یکی از بچه ها  (@joozef ) بهم داد مربوط به همین سوالای دیپلم مجدد که کامل راهنماییت میکنن از تهران 
> اگه میخوای زنگ بزن بپرس ازشون 
> 88827678
> 88305558
> 88825972
> سوال دومم منظور هر واحد درسیه 
> مثلا برای رشته ریاضی حسابان 4 واحد حساب میشه 
> کل واحد هارو بخوای بگیری تجربی 20 و خورده ای واحد میشه


این شماره مشاور آموزش پرورشه؟
بابت جواب سوال دومم ممنون

----------


## m.l.s

> با سلام وخسته نباشید
> بنده سال سوم بنا به دلایلی خوب درس نخواندم و معدل خوبی در امتحان نهایی رشته ریاضی فیزیک نیاوردم.
> امسال بعد از فارغ التحصیل شدن تصمیم به تغییر رشته به تجربی گرفتم.واز آنجا کهدرصد دروس مشترک رشته های ریاضی و تجربی نظیر عربی و فیزیک و شیمی در سوابق تحصیلی من با نمره پایین هستند و در کنکور تاثیر منفی دارند چند سوال برایم ایجاد شد.
> ۱.آیا می توانم دیپلم مجدد تجربی بگیرم و در آن دروسی مانند عربی و شیمی را (که بالای ۱۰ شده ام) دوباره امتحان بدهم تا تاثیر منفیشان را از بین ببرم؟
> ۲.اگر می شود چگونه وچه زمان باید اقدام کنم؟
> ۳.به نظر شما این کار برای کنکور مفید است یا خیر؟(دلیلتان را هم بگویید)
> این هم کار نامه ام (دینی ۱۵ زبان فارسی ۱۳ ادبیات ۱۴ عربی ۱۴ زبان ۱۸ فیزیک ۹ شیمی ۱۲)
> باتشکر



سلام

دوست عزیز تاثیر منفی و مثبت نداریم که !

شما خدایی نکرده ممکنه کنکورتون انقد بد بشه نتیجش که همین نمرات بکشن بالا نتیجه ی کنکورت رو

1 ) همه ی دروس رو میتونی امتحان بدی خیالت راحت ...

2 ) اگه امسال فارغ التحصیل شدی میمونه برای دی و مهر باید ثبت نام کنی

3 ) خیلی خیلی مفیده اما خوب باید وقت بزارید ...

----------


## m.l.s

> یه سوال مهم دوستان اگه مدرک پیش نداشته باشی میتونی بری دیپلم مجدد بگیری؟


مسئول شهر ما می گفت نه !

----------


## daniad

> این شماره مشاور آموزش پرورشه؟
> بابت جواب سوال دومم ممنون


راستش دقیق نمیدونم مال کیه  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خودم زنگ زدم یه بار خیلی قشنگ راهنماییم کرد

----------


## Mammuot

این قانون جدید ترمیمه دیپلم به درد من میخوره یعنی می تونم با این قانون برم تو یه رشته دیگه امتحان آزاد بدم یانه؟
یا این که درسای مشترکمونو امتحان بدم تا تو کنکور تاثیر مثبت بزاره؟

----------


## مرتضے

*سلام دوستان من خرداد برای دیپلم مجدد تجربی ثبت نام کرد و یک امتان دادم  از نهایی ها و به دلایلی که میخواستم دیگه نرم دانشگاه قید امتحانات رو زدم   حالا بنظرتون برم باز درخواست بدم برای اینکه دی ماه این امتحانات رو به  پایان برسونم و دیپلم مجددم رو بگیرم ...؟؟ 
معدل کتبی من در رشته ریاضی 10 هستش خیلی خراب کردم سال اخر البته بقیه سالها تقریبا در سطح اول هر مدرسه ای که درس خوندم بودم 
یا نرم امتحان بدم و وایسم بینم تاثیر معدل مثبت میشه یا قطعی؟؟
ریز نمرات دیپلم اولم که ریاضی بوده بنظرتون هنوز تو مدرسه بزرگسالان هست؟؟ (( من فارغ التحصیل بزرگسالان هستم)) 						*

----------

